# Clifford Alarm Door Locks problem.



## boweldi (Jan 23, 2012)

hey guys, i have had a clifford 50.5X installed in my 2008 si for about 2.5 years now and it has worked fine since. 
Suddenly when i arm the car it will beep and arm fine, but the doors will not lock. When i disarm i hear the unlocks trigger though. 
What could the problem be? I have not entered programming mode with the alarm recently and have not changed any settings.

Also, i noted that after arming, the LED blinks faster than normal (i think). even after waiting ~1min for the alarm to fully arm.
Factory key locks fine.
Auto lock at 9 mph , works fine as well.

any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

boweldi said:


> hey guys, i have had a clifford 50.5X installed in my 2008 si for about 2.5 years now and it has worked fine since.
> Suddenly when i arm the car it will beep and arm fine, but the doors will not lock. When i disarm i hear the unlocks trigger though.
> What could the problem be? I have not entered programming mode with the alarm recently and have not changed any settings.
> 
> ...



Does the lock button still work? It could be anything but usually a lose connection is all, or a bad relay.


----------



## boweldi (Jan 23, 2012)

the lock button on what?
The clifford remote - the lock button still arms the car so i guess it works
stock remote - locks the car fine
interior lock button - pretty sure it works. 

:/


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

boweldi said:


> the lock button on what?
> The clifford remote - the lock button still arms the car so i guess it works
> stock remote - locks the car fine
> interior lock button - pretty sure it works.
> ...


 The DOOR lock button, so the locks work but not the remote controls. Check the connector on the wire for the lock, not sure what an si is so I can't help you there.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Civic si : Lock	GREEN	34 PIN CONN, REAR OF FUSE BOX


----------

